# Spielt hier jemand Wurm Online?



## Fexzz (29. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute.

Ich bin am Wochenende über mein YouTube Abbonoment eines Spielers auf das Spiel "Wurm Online" gestoßen.

Bei Wurm Online handelt es sich um ein Sandbox-MMO. In dem Spiel schlüpft ihr in die Rolle eines "Abenteurers" mit dem ihr, nur mit ein wenig Standardwerkzeug bewaffnet, 
eine große Welt entdecken und verändern könnt.

Das Spiel ist in Java programmiert und grafisch nicht anspruchsvoll, allerdings holt das Spiel das ganze durch seine Spieltiefe wieder raus. Ihr könnt eure Umgebung fast ohne Grenzen beeinflussen (in einem realistischen Rahmen), ihr könnt Häuser bauen, Tiere finden und pflegen, Tiere paaren und vermehren, Landwirt spielen, in Tiefen der Berge nach wertvollen Mineralien suchen, Wälder anpflanzen und Fällen, den Nah und Fernkampf perfektionieren, Boote und Schiffe bauen und auf den Weiten des Meeres den Fischer spielen, Kochen, Schmieden und vieles mehr.

Das Spiel setzt dabei auf ein Echtzeit-Skill System. Das heißt : Ihr bekommt Skillpunkte für Dinge, die ihr tut. Fällt ihr zum Beispiel einen Baum, erhöht sich euer Woodcutting und euer Axt Skill. Die meisten Skills starten auf 0, einige auf höheren Werten. Der Maximalwert der Skills ist 100 und um diese zu erreichen vergeht auch eine ganze Weile, da ihr umso höher euer Skill wird desto weniger Punkte für Tätigkeiten bekommt.

Außerdem ist die gesamte Welt in "Tiles" unterteilt. 

Das größte "Manko" ist, dass das Spiel  zwar gratis gespielt werden kann, es allerdings auch eine Premium Variante gibt, die etwa 8€ im Monat kostet. Als Gratis-Nutzer kann man ganz genüßlich in das Spiel reinschnuppern und man kann rein theoretisch auch 'ne Menge machen, allerdings kann man seine Skills nicht über den Wert 20 trainieren.

Das mag nun ******* klingen, allerdings ist das ganze von einem wirklich kleinen Studio entwickelt worden (auch der gute Notch hat vor Minecraft an diesem Projekt mitgearbeitet) und es gibt keine Kosten außer die monatlichen 8€ für den Premium Account, der sich wirklich zu lohnen scheint (ich selbst nutze noch die Freie Variante, werde aber in den nächsten Tagen auf Premium erweitern.)

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch ein bisschen was vor Augen führen, was dieses Spiel zu bieten hat - am besten wird das ganze aber wohl ein Video erklären, also schaut doch einfach mal auf YouTube, falls euer Interesse geweckt ist.

So, aber mal zurück zu meiner eigentlichen Frage (ich schweif viel zu sehr ab t_t)

SPIELT IRGENDJEMAND AUS DEM FORUM DAS SPIEL BEREITS?! 


Gruß, Fexzz


Edit: Link zur Website: http://www.wurmonline.com/


----------



## MonKAY (29. Mai 2013)

Ein Link war wohl zu viel des guten?


----------



## apfel (29. Mai 2013)

Hier der Link 

Wurm Online


----------



## Fexzz (29. Mai 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Ein Link war wohl zu viel des guten?


 
Crap, ich wusste ich hab irgendwas vergessen.  Danke Apfel fürs posten, ich editier das oben rein.


----------



## Monsjo (29. Mai 2013)

Ich probier  es auf jeden Fall. Klingt spannend.


----------



## Fexzz (29. Mai 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich probier  es auf jeden Fall. Klingt spannend.


 
 Nur nicht entmutigen lassen. Der Einstieg ist ziemlich hart. Gibt anfangs auch ein Tutorial (ein kleines), allerdings sollte man dafür schon Englisch beherrschen. Ansonsten ist das Wiki extrem hilfreich und notwendig:

Wurmpedia Da lässt sich eine Menge Hilfe finden!


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

wurm `?


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> wurm `?


 Ich kann dich beruhigen, in dem Spiel geht's nicht um Würmer...


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Juli 2013)

Das Spiel hört sich ja mal richtig gut an. Ich werds auch mal anspielen, wenns mir gefällt könnten wir aus der PCGH Community etwas zusammenzocken^^


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2013)

Es hört sich gut an, aber ich finde es hört sich ganz einfach genauso an wie Mortal Online. 
Lediglich das mit den Schiffen ist neu für mich. 
Der Skillcap von 20 tut mich dabei allerdings etwas stören. Das ist bei Mortal besser gelöst, dort kommste hoch bis 60


----------



## Knuddelbearli (24. Juli 2013)

Ich spiel das schon knapp n halbes Jahr, leider habe alle meine Kumpels aufgehört also falls ihr eine Siedlung sucht und oder eine neue aufbauen wollt einfach melden ^^


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. August 2013)

ach ja Exodus Server aktuell


----------

